# Amazon is using our tips to lower their base pay to us. They treat us like waiters.



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

I want to make this thread blow up. Amazon is not transparent about our base pay. They didn't pay me for a block I worked over the weekend. Their system is not reliable and has no transparency. They say it's variable base but they won't give us the details about our base pay or tips. They say its to protect customers privacy but we all know it's to protect the shadiness of Amazon's algorithm which determines our pay. I don't care about the customers tip amount, I want to know what amazon pays me as the base rate. Please email so we can get answers. Please forward this to 
Bernie Sanders. His work is far from over.

Check out Bernie Sanders (@BernieSanders): https://twitter.com/BernieSanders?s=09


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

That's why I don't do Whole Foods or Anazon Fresh blocks. I don't like that pay threshold ($36 - $50). How do you, a big company like Amazon, not know how much you're going to pay me for a block beforehand. And besides, I did a 2-hr. block a few times and only got $36, which definitely ISN'T worth all those miles and having to log those bags up high-rise condos. A customer once asked me whether I preferred cash tips I'd should she tip through the app. She explained how she used to always give cash tips but Amazon sent her an e-mail basically demanding she STOP giving cash tips and to tip exclusively through the app. Why would Amazon do that? So they can STEAL tips that's why. If a driver doesn't know how many tips they get, how can they complain about anything right? All shady!


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

I would imagine it's because you are a contractor and variable pay aligns better with employee vs contractor tests as your pay varies. Secondly I doubt Prime Now/Fresh/Whole Foods delivery could even survive if they didn't skim some tips. Extreme example: pay a driver 18/hr to deliver 1 stop of toilet paper and cereal, that's not going to last.

Finally DoorDash does the same thing but shows an overall breakdown for the day of what DD paid and what the customer paid. That has been an absolute disaster as every time I order DD every driver want's to lecture me about how they steal tips. Customer's don't want to hear that, they just want their delivery with no drama.

Amazon simply needs to just fix the 6 stop 60 mile routes that pay $36 as those are the ones that discourage drivers. They could keep whatever formula they are using now and just raise the base for every block to 20/hr and that would alleviate the issue imo.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

What if somebody tipped $100 or $1000? I'm quite sure I was never paid $136 or $1036 for a 2-hr block before.

Amazon set up the pay structure in such a clever way that it might be impossible to expose them.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

kmatt said:


> I want to make this thread blow up. Amazon is not transparent about our base pay. They didn't pay me for a block I worked over the weekend. Their system is not reliable and has no transparency. They say it's variable base but they won't give us the details about our base pay or tips. They say its to protect customers privacy but we all know it's to protect the shadiness of Amazon's algorithm which determines our pay. I don't care about the customers tip amount, I want to know what amazon pays me as the base rate. Please email so we can get answers. Please forward this to
> Bernie Sanders. His work is far from over.
> 
> Check out Bernie Sanders (@BernieSanders): https://twitter.com/BernieSanders?s=09


they keep 80% of tips. i just posted proof in a main thread . i have screen shots too from the girl taht posted it on fb


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

It's not proof until payment is finalized. Pending means squat.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> It's not proof until payment is finalized. Pending means squat.


You still on this shit? 28 hrs after the block end time the payment is finalized. Pending refers to pay status. Pending just means it has not been sent to your bank. It does not mean the number can/will change. It is already past the window that the customer can change the tip.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> You still on this shit? 28 hrs after the block end time the payment is finalized. Pending refers to pay status. Pending just means it has not been sent to your bank. It does not mean the number can/will change. It is already past the window that the customer can change the tip.


Are you that stupid? The reply was from Thursday.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> Are you that stupid? The reply was from Thursday.


and? Is Thursday some special day that you're only 50% wrong or is it like every other day when you're 100% wrong?

Ok since clearly you're not smart enough to parse this, let me help you out. You are wrong about the term pending in the context that Amazon uses it. It doesn't matter what day your post was from. Your incorrect assessment of pending vs finalized is not dependent on the age of your post.

Now we can get back to calling each other stupid. Proceed.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Someone forgot to take their meds.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> Your incorrect assetment of pending vs finalized is not dependent on the age of your post.


^^ That



oicu812 said:


> Are you that stupid? The reply was from Thursday.


...uh. thank you for... _incorrecting_ him?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> Ok since clearly you're not smart enough to parse this, let me help you out. You are wrong about the term pending in the context that Amazon uses it. It doesn't matter what day your post was from. Your incorrect assessment of pending vs finalized is not dependent on the age of your post.
> 
> Now we can get back to calling each other stupid. Proceed.


As it's not dependent on the age of the past, how does one reply makes it how you put it


> still on this shit?


. Being stupid must be a gig for you.


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

I don’t see what the stink is here. The blocks says your going to get paid $36 - $50 for a 2 hour block. On the next line it says Includes Tips. That tells me that you’ll get a minimum of $36 and a maximum of $50 irregardless of what the customer tips. It does not actually say you WILL get the tips, especially the $100 tip mentioned above. 

To be transparent, I have not done any Fresh or Prime now, only Fkex blocks, so you mileage may vary.


----------

